# This mornings cheery view.



## monocotman (Oct 10, 2020)

Do you think that there is a bit of a theme going on here?
All plants are from different crosses. Back left is Fritz Schomburg 3n ( besseae ‘robs choice x kovachii ‘Tesoro morado’) and back right is a supposed tetraploid Fritz from Popow. Front right is another triploid Fritz ( besseae ‘robs choice’ x kovachii ‘terminator’) and finally front right is the odd man out, lovely Lynne ( Fritz schomburg x peruflora’s Curial alca’.




Lovely Lynne appears to be a very consistent cross. Worth buying if you can find it.


----------



## blondie (Oct 10, 2020)

fantastic blooms, Im hopeing I'll get more blooms on my Phrag's soon. Lovely Lynne is a great hybrid I have my second plant spiking at the mo


----------



## monocotman (Oct 10, 2020)

Agreed. Lovely Lynne looks to be the best new Phrag grex for some time.


----------



## abax (Oct 10, 2020)

What a way to start the morning! I think all of the blooms are gorgeous.


----------



## musa (Oct 11, 2020)

What a wonderful view!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## KateL (Oct 11, 2020)

David - Do you happen to have a fascination with the kovachii pedigree??


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 12, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2020)

David, I want to know if you did a little Happy Dance. I surely would have!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 16, 2020)

I did in my head!
A bit disappointed with one of the Fritz’s as it is a Fischer special from robs choice x Tesoro morado. It’s not full sized yet so time yet but it’s sister is excellent so maybe I’m asking too much.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2020)

what a great display


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids. At leat the Lovely Lynn does not show droopy shoulders from the dalessandroi. (Cirula Alca)


----------



## e-spice (Oct 29, 2020)

You're doing a great job growing some really nice phrags.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 1, 2020)

Great display!


----------



## MichaelTibbs (Dec 14, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Do you think that there is a bit of a theme going on here?
> All plants are from different crosses. Back left is Fritz Schomburg 3n ( besseae ‘robs choice x kovachii ‘Tesoro morado’) and back right is a supposed tetraploid Fritz from Popow. Front right is another triploid Fritz ( besseae ‘robs choice’ x kovachii ‘terminator’) and finally front right is the odd man out, lovely Lynne ( Fritz schomburg x peruflora’s Curial alca’.
> View attachment 22601
> 
> ...


It's available from www.exoticplantcompany.com


----------

